# The Conquest of the Aztecs



## DrTHC (Aug 6, 2008)

Good morning,

For those familiar with history and archaeology books of the Americas, the book "The Conquest of the Incas", written by British-born John Hemming in 1970, considered "a superb work of narrative history" and perhaps the most authoritatvie version of the treacherous acts of the Spaniards against the Incas during the Exploration and Conquest period written in English language, might ring a bell.

I am searching for a similar book (or books) about the history and/or conquest of the Aztecs by Spanish Conquistador Hernán Cortez, alos written in English.

Any leads will be greatly appreciated.

/Jorge


----------

